

The Argument Pyramid - danielrm26
http://blog.createdebate.com/2008/04/07/writing-strong-arguments/

======
olavk
Usually a pyramid graphic indicates that the lower levels are necessary to
achieve the higher levels. This is also the point of the Maslows pyramid which
he references.

This graphic seem to indicate that "name calling" is necessary footwork to
refute the central point in an argument. Perhaps that is the point, but I'm
pretty sure that was not what pg originally meant!

~~~
domodomo
You are an ass hat.

(Apologies, I just so rarely get to name call in a way that is supported in
graph format)

------
mnemonicsloth
CreateDebate is an interesting site.

It's great to seem people working on ways to do online communication and
debate better. And visual communication is definitely one tool that can help
reduce misunderstandings that can make disagreements turn ugly. I was really
taken with the idea of building an online community to support more thoughtful
and structured debate.

In this, the results are less than one might hope:

<http://www.createdebate.com/debate/show/The_Great_Debate>

